# Antena direccional de FM 88 - 108 tipo Yagi



## radiux2012 (Abr 16, 2012)

Queria saber si realmente conviene colocar en mi FM una Yagi direccional, (tengo conocimientos tecnicos pero no esta area especifica).
De hecho ya la compre es de 5 elementos muy robusta toda soldada y con un gama de 5/8
tengo un alcance en ciudad muy congestionada de 800 metros con 4 watts. ¿Mi duda es como la coloco con polarizacion vertical o horizontal?, en estos momentos la tengo en posision horizontal.
Estoy por colocar un transmisor de unos 100 watts (Compre un transmisor con MRF 150 a la salida)para mejorar el alcance pero queria unos consejos de utds q la tienen clara. Les comento tambien que no tengo torre y la antena la tengo colocada en un segundo piso con un mastil de 6 metros de altura total aproximado 14 mts.
La idea de una direccional me vino porque tengo unos mostruos de edificios de 20 pisos en un costado de mi propiedad y me parecio un desperdicio transmitir para esa zona y preferi dirigir la poca potencia que tengo hacia un sector determinado.
El cable de transmision es bastante comun rg 213.
Agradeceria cualquier consejo para mejorar el alcance, que me puedan dar; soy nuevo en este rubro.


----------



## radiux2012 (Abr 27, 2012)

Que comunidad necesitaría saber lo siguiente, compre un transmisor de 150 watts de banda estrecha
y lo hice ajustar en 90.5 Mhz el tema que tengo la antena ajustada en 89.9 Mhz Mi pregunta puedo quemar el transmisor por la diferencia de adaptación de impedancias o que puede pasar, por el momento estoy transmitiendo con un transmisor de 5 wattios de banda ancha, y lo que note  que cuando varié la frecuencia 
bajo la potencia según el display que tiene el transmisor,( solo bajo 1/3 de watio) pero me llamo la atención.
Agradecería que me contestaran Un abrazo para todos.


----------



## miguelus (Abr 27, 2012)

radiux2012 dijo:


> Que comunidad necesitaría saber lo siguiente, compre un transmisor de 150 watts de banda estrecha
> y lo hice ajustar en 90.5 Mhz el tema que tengo la antena ajustada en 89.9 Mhz Mi pregunta puedo quemar el transmisor por la diferencia de adaptación de impedancias o que puede pasar, por el momento estoy transmitiendo con un transmisor de 5 wattios de banda ancha, y lo que note  que cuando varié la frecuencia
> bajo la potencia según el display que tiene el transmisor,( solo bajo 1/3 de watio) pero me llamo la atención.
> Agradecería que me contestaran Un abrazo para todos.



Tranquilo. no pasa nada, la diferencia de frecuencia es del .66%, tan pequeña que ni se notará.
Otra cosa distinta sería que la diferencia de frecuencia fueran varios Mhz.
Si estás transmitiendo con el TX de 150 Watios es conveniente controlar la ROE para no averiar el Transistor de salida.

Una cuestión... ¿A qué te refieres cuando dices _Banda Ancha y Banda Estrecha_ ?
Sal U2


----------



## radiux2012 (Abr 27, 2012)

Tengo entendido que hay transmisores de banda estrecha (que hay que calibrarlos a la frecuencia de transmision) y los de banda ancha no. Eso entendi por lo que dicen en Internet.
Ahora estoy usando un transmisor chiquito que tiene medidor de ROE y me marca 0 asi que pienso que cuando le conecte el de 150 va ir todo bien vos que opinas no quiero hacer lio.
Me salio 3000 mangos el transmisor de 150
No esta para hacelo sonar de entrada.
Que opinan ustedes? tengo una Yagui direccional de 5 elementos 0 km que parece q funciona bien pero le estoy entregando solo 4 watts, pienso que con 100 watts es otra cosa?
Yo nunca habia trabajado en RF solo electronica gral esto es muy diferente, por lo que lei seguro voy a necesitar un filtro/s. pero veo conecto haber que pasa.


----------



## miguelus (Abr 27, 2012)

radiux2012 dijo:


> Tengo entendido que hay transmisores de banda estrecha (que hay que calibrarlos a la frecuencia de transmision) y los de banda ancha no. Eso entendi por lo que dicen en Internet.
> Ahora estoy usando un transmisor chiquito que tiene medidor de ROE y me marca 0 asi que pienso que cuando le conecte el de 150 va ir todo bien vos que opinas no quiero hacer lio.
> Me salio 3000 mangos el transmisor de 150
> No esta para hacelo sonar de entrada.
> ...



Buenas noches radiux2012.
Aclarado el concepto, pero puntualizo...
El concepto Banda Ancha y Banda estrecha es un concepto muy genaral ya que no cuantifica cuanta ancha o estrecha es la banda a la que se refiere, pero esto sería un tema de amplia discusión.
La diferencia de alcance al salir con 4 Watios y salir con 150 Watios será la siguiente...
Por ejemplo, si con 4 Watios tienes un alcance de 1 Km con 150 Watios tendrás poco más de 6 Km.
Ten en cuenta que cuando hablamos en términos de radiación si queremos doblar el alcance de un Transmisor tendremos que multiplicar por cuatro la potencia (Ley del cuadrado inverso)
En cuanto al filtro, no creo que sea necesario, ya que al ser un Amplificador comercial, por ley tiene que tenerlo incluído.
Por cierto 3000 mangos ¿Cuántos $U son?

Sal U2


----------



## radiux2012 (May 29, 2012)

Que tal colegas del foro. Son varias mi inquietudes una de ellas que he comprado un transmisor de 120 watts(tenia uno de 4 watts) y tengo una torre de 20 metros con una yagui direccional de 5 elementos
y no llego ni a la esquina jajaja me rio por no llorar (ya inverti mas 1200 dolares) y no veo resultados en realidad llego 10 cuadras en direccion directa con la antena pero con mucha interferencia..
Estoy por encargar otra antena y la verdad que no se que comprar si dipolos enfasados una slim jim enfasada o directamente una paraguita. Ustedes que saben del tema QUE HAGO. ESCUCHO SUS OPINIONES.
Y otra cuestion es que quiero cambiar de frecuencia de 90.5 a102.1 y nadie quiere comprometerse a hacerlo poque el transmisoe no es homologado, digamos que estoy medio frito.
YA GASTE DEMASIADO DINERO No soy delirante pero me gustaria llegar por lo menos 3 o 4 km.
Desde ya muchas gracias.
Saludos ma toda la gente del Foro
Ptta si alguien tiene algun plano de una antena la necesito en 102.1 mhz


----------



## superpower (May 30, 2012)

Lo que te aconsejo que la yagui la jubiles,la antenas de tipo yagui estan diseñadas para transmisiones direccionales ,enlaces,etc. El lobulo de radiacion es muy diferente que una slim jim una paraguita o un simple dipolo.
Por experiencia te aconsejo 4 dipolos en fase y se te van todos los problemas.
suerte.


----------



## GustyArte (Jun 1, 2012)

Contanos, esas 10 cuadras que decis, es en direccion a donde apunta tu antena? porque la direccional emite hacia una sola direccion.. deberia cubrirte mucho mas.
En que ciudad estas? hay muchos edificios y radios?


----------

